# Asuka's adoption center + other things



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I thought bettas forgotten in a cup in a store was sad... Even sadder are bad betta breeders... 

I was happy to know betta craze hit spain slowly and is becoming a popular hobby.

But people began breeding them for just profit rather than love for the hobby.

It all began when I became friends with a breeder. He keeps his tanks super clean, and breeds taking genetics into account to make beautiful hardy plakats. Also HMs but he likes plakats more.

Thanks to him I slowly met some other breeders. And they told me how they have their tanks etc--

I was horrified by some... while some are very good, some were terrible!!!
There were a few that just let their betta die when they didn't sell or they were uninterested in them by not changing the water anymore--

Some kept them in small tequila shot glasses...

It never occurred to me that there were such bad breeders. Seeing the bettas as nothing but money makers...

Thus I took it on myself to make a breeder adoption agency; I'm preparing a shelf with a heater cable integrated to hold at least 12 bettas at the time. For now I just use my water tank method-- those heater cables with adjustable temp isn't cheap... 65 euro. XD I might stick to the heater tank but I would like to try the dry cable method.

I offered these breeders to take in fish they didn't want and could not sell and find them homes under these conditions:

1- They cannot demand money from me when donating
2- Must be relatively healthy (No terminal diseases)
3- They cannot demand money from those who adopt their bettas
4- I can only hold 12 bettas at the time. 
5- Breeders cannot demand their betta's back once donated

It's a non-profit thing I am offering. I make no money out of it, and neither do the breeders. Sadly I cannot save all the bettas they dispose of, but at least 12 bettas will find good homes and have clean warm water, medical care and anything they need till then.

I chose 12 even though my shelf can handle more because I'm considering the factor time/money. I want to give them proper care and do not wish to be overwhelmed and too tired to not be able to give them what they need.

Also I have bettas of my own that need my attention and love too


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Adoption start!*

Four bettas arrived today, I took it from a breeder who couldn't sell them and had them half forgotten in the corner of their house. The water was full of floating white fungus and rotting poop...

Worst part was I was carrying the plastic bags home and noticed that they carried an odd smell with them and it was making me nauseous.

The smell wasn't the dirty water however, but the bags, my friend sniffed them and said simply "Yep that's pot smell alright."

I was infuriated by this-- the breeder used bags that they used to carry POT in it!!!!????

Not to mention I get motion sickness so with the smell I nearly went sick on the side of the road... thankfully my friend came with me...

I've placed the two males in nice clean water after adjusting them slowly, the females remain in the bag because I'm concerned about them, they are deformed and bloated and I'm wondering if the breeder just gave them to me deformed and overfed, or if they have tuberculosis--

Before and after: (the before pics were taken secretly before bagged)



























After:










Incoming adoptions:

- Red VT - Date unset
- Salamander betta pair - Incoming this weekend


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I posted an ad online in a spanish website and I have got a family for them already within just a few hours!!!  A little boy and his family wants the fish and is asking me about their care XD

The females were unwanted though :/


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I cant believe breeders will treat their fish like this! How hard is it to cull or re-home instead of making them suffer like that!! 
Thank god some of them will be rescued by you! Absolutely amazing!

Hopefully the females can get new homes soon!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> I posted an ad online in a spanish website and I have got a family for them already within just a few hours!!!  A little boy and his family wants the fish and is asking me about their care XD
> 
> The females were unwanted though :/


First of all: :yourock:

Don't be discouraged about the females. You just got them, and the males ARE flashier, after all..... 

My first betta was a female. (And she's much less finicky than my males.).... Maybe you'll find someone experienced with bettas who is willing to set up a sorority.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh wow, and that last betta is so pretty...it is so sad..maybe you could ask people you know for donations to help you get started? It is amazing of you to do this. ^_^


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Oh wow, and that last betta is so pretty...it is so sad..maybe you could ask people you know for donations to help you get started? It is amazing of you to do this. ^_^


good idea, I guess i could ask for donations if they want to.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

The females were euthanised... they started pineconing-- dropsy Q_Q


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

*Sad arrival - 4 salamander champs*

This breeder had me horrified. He uses his breeds to FIGHT and place BETS. When I told him I was disgusted by him, he misunderstood and thought I meant the bettas, then he said "Just think that now instead of HM they are CTs..."

These are the 4 remaining champions of their line... they look bad. They are under observation with API stress coat, indian almond leaves and aq salt.

They have been kept in cold waters for almost a month now... They arrived yesterday and two of them seem to be recovering. One is surprisingly a female o.o'' Who is about 1 year old and very very stunted growth wise. I think I'm going to keep the female. She is the only one eating, crushed pellets and BW.

The other males have rejected even blood worms... One of them looks on the verge of dying... he has problems sitting up right.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

omg, the poor babies awwwww that's terrible


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> omg, the poor babies awwwww that's terrible


yes it is >_< it breaks my heart, I hope they recover, I'm thawing soem more BW.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

if i lived there i deferentially would help you, that's horrible


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it's a very great thing that you're doing. Even if they don't survive at least their last days are in nice clean water. 
I just don't understand anyone who abuses any kind of animal.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

one of the males died today Q_Q he couldn't take it no more I guess.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I am trying to get glass to make a custom 12 divided tank. Another for hospital reason qt. I don't like having them in jars-- I want to give them space to stretch out their fins. However this is going to take a while and some extra hours working to get the spare money lol. I know its gonna be worth it


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

How are they now? :c


----------



## karbear625 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh that's awful what that breeder is doing to the poor bettas! But I am sure that in your wonderful care they will get better and find truly great homes that really do love them.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Most found homes. There was a new adoption today, an unwanted black orchid because the color of the lining was faint. So i kept him XD he's a doll


----------

